# Egypt



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As I'm sure some of you are aware, Egypt has cut off 88% of all internet access, there's major unrest in Yemen and Jordan too and Iran is saying that an Islamic revolution is taking over the whole Middle East. Add to that the significant change of government in Tunisia and it's getting a whole lot hotter out there.

Egypt

Scary stuff, will it spread to other countries too?

Are you worried?

I would be.

Mohamed ElBaradei arrested too, and the police are renowned for their violence.



> A change of government in Tunisia and violent protests in Egypt and Yemen are evidence that Iran's revolution is being replayed, a senior Iranian cleric said Friday.
> "An Islamic Middle East is taking shape," Ayatollah Ahmad Khatami said in his Friday prayer sermon. "A new Middle East is emerging based on Islam ... based on religious democracy."
> Violent protests in Tunisia toppled former President Zine El Abidine Ben Ali and a "Friday of Wrath" has engulfed Egypt, a U.S. ally. Protesters in Yemen also have called for the outser of President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who has ruled for nearly 32 years. Khatami said the deposed Tunisian president copied the policies of the former Iranian shah and met a similar fate.
> "This is God's tradition: Those who fight religion are doomed to fail," he said.
> Iran's state TV provided extensive coverage of the violent protests that have engulfed Egypt, saying President Hosni Mubarak won't have a fate better than the shah's.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't see it happening in the UAE, not too many nationals living in poverty and unhappy with how things are being run. In fact, a lot of them would be worse off living in a proper democracy.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The gulf countries are protected because the government provides for them. In Bahrain there might be trouble because the Shiites there are often oppressed but that's nothing new.


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Do you really care...*

now that you're gone. you must miss the place more than you let on as you keep coming back to post.......
So why, exactly, did you go....or were you pushed?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is a bit worrying but overall the uae nationals are in no hurry to change anything even with their 20% male and 25% female unemployment.... And would the 87% of the rest of the country attempt to bite the hand that feeds them, even if 50% or so of them live in extreme poverty here in the uae and are subjected to harsh treatment, long hours, poor housing, and not so great meals? As many people so like to point out, they are able to send back what equates to a great deal of money to their home countries. 

It will be interesting to watch how Egypt plays out. They may just find they oust one bad lot to be stuck with a way worse group who are going to move in and make their lives miserable.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Those speaking out about it being a religious problem are distracting from the real problem. Why would Christians and Muslims unite if it was a religious situation.

It is about change. Tunisia didn't cut off internet, mobiles, SMS communication. Countries that are experiencing these uprising are being supported by the majority of the population that live in poverty. There is a huge population in poverty, a small number of middle class, and then you have the rich who work with the government who are at the top of the list.

Egypt's stock market closed early yesterday - did they hear the sound of money being transferred out of the country??

What is the population of those who live in poverty in the UAE? I don't think there is "poverty" among the locals, and if so, its probably single digit. Any local can receive assistance from the government by virtue of being a citizen. Don't mistake those who still live as bedouins as living in poverty, it was their choice to continue to live in the culture that they are comfortable in and carry on with tradition. The land they live on belongs to them. 

When you have a government that takes care of the people and the country what would be the reason to revolt?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mubarak has held most of Eygpt down for years, in Cairo there are huge areas which are some of the world's worst slums. Prior to him I've been told that Eygpt was a very moderate country and his government use religion to percute the people further eg - if you want food you must pray more.

I don't know how it will pan out but in the initial stages of the protests it was a number of groups, plus non-aligned men and women across all social classes demonstrating for change.

Whether it will come and for better or worse we will see, the situation will be upsetting his USA paymasters though.

Btw, they've also cut off water and electricity in a lot of areas too.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Libya here is still quite calm, life is as per normal although there are some riots on housing past 2 weeks ago but it is all cool... can't see any revolution happening around here..


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

This "revolution" isn't about religion and those who try to step in and use religion to set up a new government will be in for surprise. This is strictly about economics and people have had enough of the nepotism, poor low wages, and a lack of freedom overall.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dunno why this thread is moved here, there are plenty of threads about this in the Egypt forum, it was specifically for the Dubai folks to discuss the wider implications of the Egyptian/Middle East unrest.

Will you move it back? Whoever you are.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> As I'm sure some of you are aware, Egypt has cut off 88% of all internet access, there's major unrest in Yemen and Jordan too and Iran is saying that an Islamic revolution is taking over the whole Middle East. Add to that the significant change of government in Tunisia and it's getting a whole lot hotter out there.
> 
> Egypt
> 
> ...


Gotta wonder how much of this is related to wikileaks, e.g. the palestine revelations just released.

And yes completely agree that the heat is increasing across the region and even here in Dubai/Abu Dhabi it feels like something is in the air.

I guess a large part is related to those in poverty getting whacked by the recent escalation in food prices. These prices are widely accepted to be in a multiyear secular bull so it is only going to get worse.


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Dunno why this thread is moved here, there are plenty of threads about this in the Egypt forum, it was specifically for the Dubai folks to discuss the wider implications of the Egyptian/Middle East unrest.
> 
> Will you move it back? Whoever you are.


Guess the thread title 'Egypt' invited us in!!! I found my way here via 'todays posts' didn' realise it was a private party:ranger:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo2005 said:


> Guess the thread title 'Egypt' invited us in!!! I found my way here via 'todays posts' didn' realise it was a private party:ranger:


It's not a private party, not at all, was originally in Dubai forum (for reasons described) then it was moved to Egypt (even though the same points are being raised in numerous posts there), then it was moved back to Dubai.

How's life there? I know one of our moderators is in Cairo at the moment, and not having a good time.


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It's not a private party, not at all, was originally in Dubai forum (for reasons described) then it was moved to Egypt (even though the same points are being raised in numerous posts there), then it was moved back to Dubai.
> 
> How's life there? I know one of our moderators is in Cairo at the moment, and not having a good time.


Ah I see - as I said I just browse through todays posts! Saw a mention of Maidenscotland - saying that she is fine in Cairo, no internet connection though so cannot post. I am in the UK at the moment so glued to TV and internet. Must tear myself away to do some shopping sometime. Due to fly out to Hurghada in 2 weeks - fingers crossed. But right now am more concerned that the people of Egypt get what they want and are not being tricked into a worse position than ever


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

titirangi said:


> Gotta wonder how much of this is related to wikileaks, e.g. the palestine revelations just released.
> 
> *And yes completely agree that the heat is increasing across the region and even here in Dubai/Abu Dhabi it feels like something is in the air.*
> I guess a large part is related to those in poverty getting whacked by the recent escalation in food prices. These prices are widely accepted to be in a multiyear secular bull so it is only going to get worse.


Really - Considering ive been out & about all day in Dubai, Sharjah & RAK - The only heat I have felt is from the sun?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

titirangi said:


> And yes completely agree that the heat is increasing across the region and even here in Dubai/Abu Dhabi it feels like something is in the air.


Well I found the weather quite nice although there was quite a bit of dust in the air yesterday due to a Shamal.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

:focus:

Latest from Human Rights Watch

Live Updates from Egypt | Human Rights Watch


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And now Al Jazeera is ordered to shut down too...

Al Jazeera ordered to shut down operations in Egypt - The National


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Extensive coverage in English here - Al Jazeera English: Live Stream - Watch Now - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maiden's video...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The revolt had nothing to do with religion, you are not told to pray to receive more bread.
The youth of Egypt have no future regardless of their qualifications, nepotism is rife as is corruption, torture and bribery. 
Egypt is a wealthy country but the money does not filter down to the needy or indeed to social housing, education, health services or public transport and the youths of today saw no change if Mubarak stayed as president.


----------

